# how to get the disassembly lever back in 380 thunder bersa



## john

pulled it out cleaning the gun did not read the book first please help.


----------



## guy48065

Yikes. Removing the lever isnt part of field stripping...just rotating it. Hope a gunsmith here can chime in because it looks to me like the barrel needs to be removed to get at the bolt stop and spring that sit on the disassembky lever.


----------



## recoilguy

Dude.......you didn't read the manual. You didn't google it on you tube.

Bersas are so easy....slideback, push lever down and hold with finger.........pull slide a bit further back and lift. Its apart.

Good Luck man, take your time read the stuff you get.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> Dude.......you didn't read the manual. You didn't google it on you tube.
> 
> Bersas are so easy....slideback, push lever down and hold with finger.........pull slide a bit further back and lift. Its apart.
> 
> Good Luck man, take your time read the stuff you get.
> 
> RCG


couldnt say it better myself


----------



## jasoncarias

Just did the same thing. Figured it out though. Just below the barrel. The bolt stop sits on the spring. If you can wedge something between the barrel and the stop(preferably soft as not to mark up the bottom of the barrel), you can compress the spring enough to get the Dis assembly lever back in. I thought I had just ruined my wife's new Christmas gift.Glad I was able to figure this one out. Good Luck.


----------



## chriseparent

*a little help?*



jasoncarias said:


> Just did the same thing. Figured it out though. Just below the barrel. The bolt stop sits on the spring. If you can wedge something between the barrel and the stop(preferably soft as not to mark up the bottom of the barrel), you can compress the spring enough to get the Dis assembly lever back in. I thought I had just ruined my wife's new Christmas gift.Glad I was able to figure this one out. Good Luck.[/QUOT
> 
> good job dude. it seems pretty straightforward but could you give any more details for us non-Macgyver types? thanks


----------

